# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Nhờ sự giúp đỡ cho người học việc!

## trandai87

Em mới chuyển công việc.đang làm công nhân chạy cnc giờ chuyển sang đi lắp đăt máy. mọi người tư vấn cho em ít kiến thức với. xin chân thành cảm ơn! :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## thuannguyen

Bác hỏi thế thì biết thế nào trả lời. Bác cứ lắp đi, mắc đâu hỏi đấy.

----------

trandai87

----------


## trandai87

> Bác hỏi thế thì biết thế nào trả lời. Bác cứ lắp đi, mắc đâu hỏi đấy.


anh có tài liệu ...hay kinh nghiệm gì khi đi lắp máy không anh.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> anh có tài liệu ...hay kinh nghiệm gì khi đi lắp máy không anh.



Bác thích thì liên hệ em

----------

trandai87

----------


## vusvus

bác đi lắp máy cnc công nghiệp ah

----------

trandai87

----------


## CKD

> Bác thích thì liên hệ em


Post leeb youtube luôn chứ send file kiểu gì?

----------

trandai87

----------


## trandai87

> Bác thích thì liên hệ em


anh gửi qua gmail cho đuwowcj không anh
trandai.cokhi@gmail.com
thank anh nhiều

----------


## trandai87

> bác đi lắp máy cnc công nghiệp ah


vâng.đang đi thử việc.cuối tuần này là có máy về rồi đi theo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác thích thì liên hệ em


Cái này hình như trên youtube cũng có mà. Post thẳng link cho người ta luôn đi chứ ạ. ^^











Cái này bác tây lắp từ Kit đã đã được cắt sẵn các kích thước thôi. Cũng không có j đặc biệt cả

----------

Mr.L, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp (mỗi post được 5 Videos )

----------

Mr.L, trandai87

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> anh gửi qua gmail cho đuwowcj không anh
> trandai.cokhi@gmail.com
> thank anh nhiều


https://drive.google.com/folderview?...TA&usp=sharing

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cái này hình như trên youtube cũng có mà. Post thẳng link cho người ta luôn đi chứ ạ. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E nhặt cái này từ lâu lém rồi nên k nhớ lấy ở đâu lun bác à ^^

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Trong link trên e thấy có 1 video rất hay dành cho người mới bắt đâu bị dấn thân vào con đường nghiện máy cnc (trong đó có e ạ :3)

----------

